# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Rutten (Krommenie)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Rutten

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk H.P. Rutten, Krommenie

Adres: Visserspad 1-A, Krommenie


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Rutten?*

----------

